# Cats



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

No, not your normal "cat flame" this one...

I don't know whether to shout or cry, but one of my cats (my favourite one) was missing for what must be at least 2 months. Totally given up hope of seeing her again..

Just had a call from my house sitter:

"Sorry to call you so late, but thought you might like to know your girl came home..."

Waltzed in, bold as brass, like she'd never been away.

If she hasn't buggered off again before I get home on Friday, I'm not quite sure whether to wring her scrawny neck or feed her smoked salmon.

Couldn't have come at a better time. I bought a new house today, and move within the month, and was really not looking forward to the wrench of moving there without her, just not knowing...

Hrmph. Not really a flame, but its made me a bit emotional... 

(she would often vanish for a few days in the nice weather, but 2 months is usually "dead" or "moved out"...)


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

2 Months is a long time , Glad you got her back.
Has she been spayed? I was just thinking that if not, she could have had a litter of kittens, and this would explain the lengh of time away.
I have recently got 2 new Kittens, brother & sister, 6mnths old and totally crazy, they are Russian Blues and just about the most affectionate cats i have ever had.My older cat Tigger wont even look at Meesha or Smirnoff, they just dont exist, unless they happen to leave a bit of food.
It's true though you never own a cat they own you.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Obviously been taken in somewhere and shacked-up. Glad she's back.

Cats are cool.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> If she hasn't buggered off again before I get home on Friday, I'm not quite sure whether to wring her scrawny neck or feed her smoked salmon.


Probably saw you'd still got the Zed - cats are very particular :lol:

Seriously, I hope she comes back before you move.

We have 2 Siamese, but they're indoor cats, so no worries for us.

Moley


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Well you didn't reply to the ransom notes so I gave up and let her go :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

GRANNY said:


> 2 Months is a long time , Glad you got her back.
> Has she been spayed? I was just thinking that if not, she could have had a litter of kittens, and this would explain the lengh of time away.
> I have recently got 2 new Kittens, brother & sister, 6mnths old and totally crazy, they are Russian Blues and just about the most affectionate cats i have ever had.My older cat Tigger wont even look at Meesha or Smirnoff, they just dont exist, unless they happen to leave a bit of food.
> It's true though you never own a cat they own you.


Yeah, two months is really long... She was spayed ages ago, though - I let her have a litter (magical moment indeed watching her give birth and look after her new kittens!) - I still have 2 of the litter, but they aren't "her" (if you know what I mean...).

She's only a moggy, but is about 1 generation removed from a pure lilac pointed Burmese, complete with the nutty temperament.. She's either snooty and aloof, or will literally fight until you fuss her - but usually the latter, which is why a 2 month sojourn was rather out of character...

Sometimes wish they were indoor cats, but I know they enjoy their freedom and the ability to BE a house cat when the weather is bad...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

One of my Kittens went missing for about 6 hours which had me and the Girlfriend trawling the streets. 2 months would have had me thinking the worse by then. Bet you can't wait to get home and see her. Situation of wanting to scold her mixed with relief.
How do you intend to familiarize her with her new surroundings and stop her trying to find her way back to the old house?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Good to hear she's back Jampo, i can feel shivers going down my spine after reading this as we're a big cat lover.

Got three cats at home and love them to bits but have had a few fair disappear over the years and have been very sad when they've disappeared.

We used to have four cats, and for a while - 3 times in a row - one went missing, everytime one went missing, we went out and bought a new one, but after the third one disappeared, we thought it might be best to stick with three as we didn't want another to disappear.

Touch wood, it's been 7 years (that's as far back as i can remember) and one hasn't disappeared.

Reading your post made laugh as that is just how cats are; they walk in and think they're boss.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Think I'll go missing for a couple of months...

I fancy some special fuss or would I get my neck wrung?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> Good to hear she's back Jampo, i can feel shivers going down my spine after reading this as we're a big cat lover.


Multiple Personality Disorder sufferer?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> One of my Kittens went missing for about 6 hours which had me and the Girlfriend trawling the streets. 2 months would have had me thinking the worse by then. Bet you can't wait to get home and see her. Situation of wanting to scold her mixed with relief.
> How do you intend to familiarize her with her new surroundings and stop her trying to find her way back to the old house?


She (and the others) have moved with me before. I think last time was worse, as we only went around the corner, and it would have been really easy for them to keep going back to the old house...

This time, its 150 miles, so if she finds her way back, it'll be with sore paws...

What I'll do is keep them in the new house with a litter tray for a few days until they've put their own smell on it before letting them outside - but at the end of the day, there really isn't much I *can* do...

I love them to death and the last year away from home, only being back at weekends has really cut down on the quality time - which may have contributed to her vanishing act.

I'll take her a nice pressie on Friday and persuade her to stay. Female cats are as fickle as women 

David_A - nice one... *lol* - try it again, and I'll tell the heron where you live


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Lovely story, similar thing happpened to me, we were moving from our flat to our house and one of my cats had been missing for a week - couldn't find him so we moved without him 

as we still owned our old flat i went back every night to see if he was there for a further week & put food down.

On the Saturday i again went to every house in the road and knocked on the doors to see if anyone had seen him - there were a few sightings which was encouraging, anyway finally knocked on the door of a house rented to students (had already knocked twice but no reply) kiddie answers the door and my cat shoots out the door "excuse me i am looking for............MY FUCKING CAT!!! " :x

"oh he's yours, he's very friendly we didn't know who's he was (flounder, flounder, red faced)

"well if you hadn't locked him in in he would have come home don't you think?!!"

Collected said moggy and took him to the new house g/f wept with joy!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> I love them to death and the last year away from home, only being back at weekends has really cut down on the quality time - which may have contributed to her vanishing act.
> 
> I'll take her a nice pressie on Friday and persuade her to stay.


Good! Flowers would be nice too...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:-* Heartwarming story Andy :wink:

Now feck off , its a FLAME ROOM :evil:

:roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:lol: I think :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Cats.... I hated them, until wife got one. 

The worst thing is leaving her (the cat not the wife) behind when we go on holiday. I am sure she is human.

What more if she went missing for 2 hours we would go mental, so god knows how you managed 2months......


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Ours disappeared for 36 hours earlier this year and that was bad enough. We searched all around the local farm land, couldn't find her anywhere. Went down to the farm to speak to the farmer - he'd seen her a couple of days earlier in his big shed chasing mice (which he was very pleased about). Went down to the shed and called and called, and called. No cat.

Drove around for a few hours - checking the roads and verges ?), no sign. Went back to see the farmer - he'd not seen her through the day but gave me the keys to his shed to go look for her again - opened the door and called, and called and called. No sign.

Closed the shed door and just as I was getting into the car, heard a meow. Opened the shed door again and there she was. We can only think she'd been chasing mice each time we'd been calling her, and was completely ignoring us.

Glad you got yours back - I know how attached we are to ours...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> Think I'll go missing for a couple of months...
> 
> I fancy some special fuss or would I get my neck wrung?


Nope just speyed (or is it spayed?) :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and still no smutty reference to <pussy> :evil:

Not even Vlastan trying to drag this thread down (to the bottom)

:roll:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Glad for you. The worst I get is a few days away, usually male cats.

Hope she remembers you! :lol:

Jim.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm glad you got her back, Tim 

It's awful if a cat goes missing: one of ours was killed years ago 

And my sons tom cat just vanished last winter. He's still somewhere around but must have found a different place to live  
So: son and his girlfriend got two new cats and they are indoor cats, sharing the house with two dogs and two humans


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> It's true though you never own a cat they own you.


Very true! That is why owning a cat is not as nice as owning a dog. I never had my dog running away and she never goes more than 5 metres away from me when we go for walks without a lead. A dog can be more fussy and needs more attention, but it is 100 times more rewarding and loyal compared to a cat. It is man's best friend.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> barely_legal said:
> 
> 
> > Think I'll go missing for a couple of months...
> ...


That's Gary for you. He's never sure when to call a spayed a speyed.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oh and friends of mine made the nationals with their story.

Cat disappeared and they'd given up all hope of finding her.

Were also moving house (or at least looking) and guess who should be in one of the houses they went to look at, but their cat Tiffers?

Got it back and didn't buy the house.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> > It's true though you never own a cat they own you.
> ...


Actually, V, I don't agree...

The very fact that the cat doesn't depend on you, yet is (usually!) a constant companion is a truer test of their love and companionship than a dog.

My 2 dogs are lovely. Totally dependent on humans for food, company, exercise and need to "belong" to a pack to feel safe.

The cats are a totally different kettle of fish. Aloof, snobby, independent...

So when the cat builds its routine around yours. Knows when you are preparing to head upstairs to bed, and is waiting for you on the top step for a cuddle and some fuss, the bond is EVERY bit as strong as the more dependent dog - and sometimes more so.

The dogs remain faithful through necessity. The cats through choice...

Having both is the best of all worlds


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > GRANNY said:
> ...


So the cat left you because she hates you then. :wink:

I still love the feeling that my dog, won't run away when I open the door and come back when called. Cats don't do this and they ignore you when called.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


No, V, she probably lost interest in the house because I've been living away all year, and maybe she didn't have the same affection for my house sitter.

An affectionate cat won't need calling. In fact I have to fight them off, sometimes...

Oh, and my dogs will run away if I open the door. They're curious like that


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I still consider myself more a dog person than a cat person.

But I agree with Tim, in many ways getting affection from your cat is more rewarding, because you have to work harder for it. So long as you're Pack leader, then a dog's love is unconditional - cupboard love my Nana used to call it.

I've got a great picture (actually it's not that great in terms of clarity as the flash didn't go off and I had to lighten the shot in Photoshop, but I'll upload it later) of our cat the morning we went away for two weeks. Left my bag on the bed for two minutes while I went to do something else and she was in it, on top of my clothes. Made me feel even guiltier for leaving her for so long.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Having both is the best of all worlds


This is sooooo true  
And it's really heart warming to have seen a Staffie looking after two 6 week old kittens.
Now the cats are the bosses and the soft hearted Staffie is happy with this arrangement (until they tease him too much) :wink: 



vlastan said:


> I still love the feeling that my dog, won't run away when I open the door and come back when called. Cats don't do this and they ignore you when called.


Well, I have to disagree with you!
Cats don't run away as soon as you open the door. And they also come when called. It all depends entirely on the initial training of the cat.

Our cat can come and go as she pleases and doesn't disappear just because the front (or patio) door is open.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I can't believe no one has commented on my

'calls a spayed a speyed' joke. :roll:

Granted, I thing Gary may well have selflessly set that one up, but that's a good pun and you're all talking about cats. :roll:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

It made me smile briefly.

We once had a cat with two tongues (seriously).


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> It made me smile briefly.
> 
> We once had a cat with two tongues (seriously).


Was she genetically modified to consume more food then?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> I can't believe no one has commented on my
> 
> 'calls a spayed a speyed' joke. :roll:
> 
> Granted, I thing Gary may well have selflessly set that one up, but that's a good pun and you're all talking about cats. :roll:


Well, it's a cat's life up here :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> I can't believe no one has commented on my
> 
> 'calls a spayed a speyed' joke. :roll:
> 
> Granted, I thing Gary may well have selflessly set that one up, but that's a good pun and you're all talking about cats. :roll:


Well someone has to feed you the lines Kell... :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's like nectar to me...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Happy ending...

I just got home, and she wandered downstairs when she heard me arrive, and is currently helping me type this...

Give it a week, I'll wish she'd fuck off again


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Awwww ain't she cute, tho










And here's one I took before she vanished (lost her collar, too, naughty moo!)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Gorgeous! I Love cats too 8)

Last cat 'sinbad' ( :evil: ) I had for 14 years, moved house with us three times over the years. Departed this world Christmas eve 2000  [smiley=wings.gif] 
(good timing :roll: )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Awwww ain't she cute, tho


She's lost weight  Give her some turkey, quick


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Awwww ain't she cute, tho
> ...


She scoffed a whole packet of Felix Rascal's Rewards for a bedtime snack last night...

She was always a scrawny bugger, but has definately come back thinner and slightly out of condition. I'll soon fatten her up


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Aww poor Cassie, she does look thin doesn't she.

Get yourself to Petsmart and get her some conditioning tabets and vitamins, she looks as if she's been fending for herself...oh and pilchards in oil


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And when you come back start sorting those rooms out, you've only this weekend and next to get sorted.

And whilst you're at it chuck that duvet cover out  :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Is that a toy Z i see on the window sill? :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> And when you come back start sorting those rooms out, you've only this weekend and next to get sorted.
> 
> And whilst you're at it chuck that duvet cover out  :wink:


... and get those windows cleaned, and run the hoover around the carpet [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink: 

Well it's great to hear that Tim has finally got his pussy back [smiley=drummer.gif] 

No offence BL or is it BG :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> barely_legal said:
> 
> 
> > And when you come back start sorting those rooms out, you've only this weekend and next to get sorted.
> ...


Too right


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

If she fancies a date with my two boys let us know :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Jampo, how do my beauties compare then? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I s the first one a lilac or silver burmese?

V nice animal.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

garyc said:


> I s the first one a lilac or silver burmese?
> 
> V nice animal.


Cheers Gaz, i'll tell him you said so.

I'm pretty sure he's not a lilac, all i can remember is he's a pedigree 









His best attempt at a wink


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


>


Hmmm roast catty for din dins along with a some nice fur trimmings for winter coat  .

Gorgeous cats L8. I want a cuddle


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Hmmm roast catty for din dins along with a some nice fur trimmings for winter coat  .
> 
> Gorgeous cats L8. I want a cuddle


I'll try to bring one along when i see you next :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> Jampo, how do my beauties compare then? :wink:


Hey, give our Bautzi back *now*

They are all wonderful


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Show us a photo of "Bautzi" Dani.

Cheers.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> Show us a photo of "Bautzi" Dani.
> 
> Cheers.


I will have to take one


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

What breed is the grey/blue one? Is it a boy (it looks like one! or a small puma... :wink: )

L


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Men and their pussies. :lol:

I suggest in the next TT meeting we all bring our pets so they can play with each other. Elli my dog, loves chasing cats.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Men and their pussies. :lol:
> 
> I suggest in the next TT meeting we all bring our pets so they can play with each other. Elli my dog, loves chasing cats.


She''ll run and hide with all the tigers there!!!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

t7 said:


> What breed is the grey/blue one? Is it a boy (it looks like one! or a small puma... :wink: )
> 
> L


The grey/blue one is a British Blue, and is mother to the black one.

She had 8 kittens seven years ago, we kept two, and gave six away in pairs as having 12 cats would have been great fun but TOO much to deal with. The brother of Tiger (the black one) unfortunately ran away/got lost a few years ago.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Wandered downstairs last night after my bath....

Into the kitchen, to get a glass....

Next door's cat happily sleeping on the top of the cupboard 

*how* mean did I feel as I put it out the back door? :?

We're not huge cat people, but this one is SOOOOOO cute!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Shall we start a new cat thread where we can all post up piccies of our mogs?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Shall we start a new cat thread where we can all post up piccies of our mogs?


Does seem to have gone a bit OT since i posted my pics.

I'm worried about my bloody data transfer limit again as i couldn't get my brother's details for his account so have had to use mine this time.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lovely photos


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Shall we start a new cat thread where we can all post up piccies of our mogs?


Sounds like a good idea 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Can I post one of of next door's?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't want to send a picture of my pussy thank you!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> I don't want to send a picture of my pussy thank you!


  

I do.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

what about dogs too!

I have an hungarian Puli, you know the dog with dreadlocks, and a blue persian cat called Bob ( who poos on the floor and covers it up with copies of the beano, I kid you not)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Can I post one of of next door's?


If she's that cute


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Have you met the ex-mother in law ?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

That's my doggie!

well found


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

next door's cat is back! :roll: 
same place - off to find me camera 

(with ref to the 'game' - cats who sleep on top of cupboards, or daughters who 'borrow' my camera :evil: )


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> I don't want to send a picture of my pussy thank you!


I was going to post one of my wet black pussy but it seems the TT Gallery is broken again. My username is not found. You'll just have to use your imagination.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> That's my doggie!
> 
> well found


That's not a dog..!! Attach one wooden pole and secure with one nail - bingo - the true use is revealed - a mop.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

isn't this a publicity shot from the Adam's Family ? Thing and 'the hand'? :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> barely_legal said:
> 
> 
> > That's my doggie!
> ...


How Rude! 

:wink: 

She's 11yrs old, the perfect dog and we all love her. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
_________________


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Is she smelly?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yeah she stinks sometimes, but its better now she's stopped peeing on her dreads


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

barely_legal said:


> Yeah she stinks sometimes but its better now she's stopped peeing on her dreads


stinkypoppa


----------

